# EGG DONOR CYCLE



## charliebailey (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello everyone,
This is my first time posting on FF so please excuse my lack of knowledge on terminology. If anyone has any information at all on good egg donation clinics in Europe I would be very grateful.
We have done four rounds of IVF in London clinics with no luck and so headed off to Ceram in Marbella, Spain to do a donor egg cycle.
We had seven eggs fertilize three embies put back and the other four left to see if they could get to blastocyst, they didn't make it.
We did get a positive pregnancy blood test but the hcg levels were low and so two days later we had to re-test. The levels were the same and so yesterday we were told to stop meds and abandon the cycle, we're devastated.
I was expecting to have more eggs to choose from so that if this lot didn't work then we could use any that had been frozen but we didn't get any, is this normal? We would like to do one more cycle using donor eggs but really, really need some advice so if anyone can help we would be very grateful,
Huge, huge thanks in advance x


----------



## deirdre11 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi CharlieBailey,

Sorry you have had such sad times....   

in DE the chances of success are about 60% with two embies transferred, for a singleton.  So the flip side is 40 % attempts do not work.  But DE often gets touted as sure fire way to a pregnancy.  

Have you asked your clinic about what could have gone wrong?  If anything?  A change in donor might be the answer...  Or it may simply require more attempts...  a lot of people suggest reading Agate's posts over on the Greece, Serum section, related to immunes.  I don't know if this might help in your case, since you have had 4 OE IVF that did not work (mine were related to age they said).

Countries in Europe have varied laws about DE, so not all of them do it.  Apart from Spain and Belgium (I think) people end up going to Eastern Europe I believe, and there are threads for most of those countries as well.

If you go in to Donor Eggs, on this post, you might find more useful info and people with experiences like yours...

good luck to you, 

xx D


----------



## Mee Mee (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi charlie

Sorry to hear youre having such a roughtime. I had 3 cycles with own eggs with a short lived pregnancy. Was then told I was probably heading towards premature ovarian failure so after a long chat we moved to donor eggs. 1st cycle didn't work but the 2nd did! Early days tough so keeping everything crossed.

Have a look here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=551.0

Mee Mee x


----------

